#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  We gaan winnen van Spaanse elftal.

## Oiseau

Omdat de huidige spelers en trainer het spelletje goed beheersen.

----------


## Oiseau

Alleen mensen zonder papieren in Spanje moeten zich gedeisd houden want de Spaanse politie gaat geen uitbundig festiviteiten dulden.

----------


## Oiseau

Bondscoach Walid Regragui gelooft in de kansen van Marokko om voor het eerst de kwartfinales te halen op een WK voetbal. Hij beseft dat de achtste finale dinsdag in de Qatarese hoofdstad Doha tegen Spanje een historisch duel kan worden en hoopt dat zijn spelers met die druk om kunnen gaan.

"We willen de mensen in Marokko en alle andere Marokkanen over de hele wereld trots en blij maken. We gaan alles geven", zei Regragui maandag op een persconferentie in Doha.

https://www.nu.nl/wk-voetbal/6240331...bedwingen.html

----------


## Bart.NL

Toch wel apart dat volken hun trots ontlenen aan de prestaties van hun land in een spel dat is uitgevonden in Engeland.

----------


## Revisor

> Toch wel apart dat volken hun trots ontlenen aan de prestaties van hun land in een spel dat is uitgevonden in Engeland.



Het is veel erger, zelfs in een land zelf ontlenen lokalen hun identiteit/trots aan de prestaties van hun club. Zelfs geweld tegen een aanhanger van de tegenpartij wordt niet geschuwd.

...
"_Iam pridem, ex quo suffragia nulli_uendimus, effudit curas; nam qui dabat olimimperium, fasces, legiones, omnia, nunc secontinet atque duas tantum res anxius optat,_panem et circenses._"
...

https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panem_et_circenses

----------


## Oiseau

> Toch wel apart dat volken hun trots ontlenen aan de prestaties van hun land in een spel dat is uitgevonden in Engeland.


Ik vind het wel bijzonder wanneer je wint in een spelletje dat oorspronkelijk niet in je cultureel dna zit en niet door je voorouders uitgevonden is..
Van die dingen van laten zien dat niemand heeft het recht om zich te profileren als geboren winnaar.

----------


## Nederlandertje

Heel veel succes allemaal

----------


## Oiseau

Ik ga een penalty nemen!?
Walou wedstrijd om eerlijk te zijn .
Even wachten ...

----------


## Oiseau

We gaan door.

Sterkte voor de Spanjaarden.

----------


## Oiseau

Yassine Bounou wa3r bezaaf.
Yassine is echt een Leeuw naast Amrabat..

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

Lamya - This time for Morocco (Shakira waka waka remix )

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

Lmontakhab Lwatani

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## duude

Jij blij, ik blij ,haashaas en sportfreak en ook revisor en samir superblij.
Nltje. Komt met: ja maar de Spanjaarden hadden het meest balbezit. 
Kale komt met: kut moslims.
Olive stond voor fati en Williams te juichen en was dus voor de Spanjaarden.

----------


## duude

Enrique: Spaanse spelers moesten minstens duizend penalty's nemen. https://nos.nl/artikel/2455306-enriq...-bij-hun-clubs

----------


## SportFreak

Goede Morgen 

Ik ben supertrots op de jongens

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Jij blij, ik blij ,haashaas en sportfreak en ook revisor en samir superblij.
> Nltje. Komt met: ja maar de Spanjaarden hadden het meest balbezit. 
> Kale komt met: kut moslims.
> Olive stond voor fati en Williams te juichen en was dus voor de Spanjaarden.


Niets daarvan! Weet niet we fati en Williams zijn en juich niet voor ze. Leuk juist dat Marokko gewonnen heeft en hopelijk winnen ze de volgende wedstrijd weer.

----------


## Revisor

Foto ter illustratie.  ANP / EPA

*Italiaanse rechts-extremisten vallen feestende fans van Marokko aan

In Verona hebben rechts-extremisten dinsdagavond een groep fans van Marokko aangevallen die feestvierden na de overwinning van hun land op het WK voetbal. De politie heeft dertien jonge mensen opgepakt die banden bleken te hebben met extreemrechtse groeperingen.*

Buitenlandredactie 07-12-22, 18:02 Laatste update: 19:11 
 Op videobeelden is te zien dat relschoppers met capuchons op de feestende mensen aflopen met kettingen en wapenstokken. Vier autos zijn ook beschadigd geraakt. Volgens lokale media raakte een vrouw lichtgewond. De politie kon de daders snel oppakken en onderzoekt wat er precies gebeurd is.

In veel landen gingen fans van Marokko dinsdag de straat op nadat hun voetbalelftal verrassend de kwartfinale had bereikt door Spanje na strafschoppen te verslaan. In Nederland, Belgi en Frankrijk moest de politie ingrijpen omdat het onrustig werd op straat.





https://www.ad.nl/buitenland/br-ital...aan~a49e72400/

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Revisor

*Morocco celebrates with Palestinian flag after historic World Cup victory over Spain*
*
Winning penalty shootout, Morocco becomes first Arab nation to make it to the last eight of international soccer tournament

* By AP and TOI staff 6 December 2022, 8:56 pm


Morocco's players celebrate with a Palestinian flag at the end of the Qatar 2022 World Cup round of 16 soccer match between Morocco and Spain at the Education City Stadium in Al-Rayyan, west of Doha on December 6, 2022. (Glyn Kirk/AFP)
...

As the Moroccan team gathered on the field to celebrate, players raised aloft a Palestinian flag alongside several Moroccan ones, the latest sign of solidarity with the Palestinians at the first World Cup held in the Middle East.

The move came despite Moroccos increasingly close relations with Israel after signing the Abraham Accords that normalized ties.

FIFA regulations prohibit the display of banners, flags and fliers that are deemed to be political, offensive and/or discriminatory nature. In the past, soccers governing bodies have issued fines for displays of the Palestinian flag inside stadiums.

Moroccos players also displayed the Palestinian flag after the teams win against Canada during the group stage last week.

...


https://www.timesofisrael.com/morocc...quarterfinals/

----------


## Revisor

Telegraafjournalisten flippen dat het Marokkaanse team een Palestijnse vlag getoond heeft. Valentijn Driessen vindt dat de Marokkaanen met een Nederlandse vlag moeten wapperen om hun dankbaarheid aan Nederland te tonen.

Luister maar:

https://www.telegraaf.nl/nieuws/1258...belt-met-nouri

----------


## duude

> .
> 
> 
> Niets daarvan! Weet niet we fati en Williams zijn en juich niet voor ze. Leuk juist dat Marokko gewonnen heeft en hopelijk winnen ze de volgende wedstrijd weer.


Fijn te horen dat jij Marokko de winst gunt! Hopelijk winnen ze ook de volgende wedstrijd

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Fijn te horen dat jij Marokko de winst gunt! Hopelijk winnen ze ook de volgende wedstrijd


Het was meer dan gunnen, ik was regelrecht voor Marokko. Helemaal nadat ze de vlag van Palestina toonden. Helden!

Maarr ... eigenlijk was Marokko niet het eerste afrikaanse land dat de halve finale op het WK haalde. Eingelijk was dat Ghana in 2010, ik blijf erbij.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> .
> 
> 
> Het was meer dan gunnen, ik was regelrecht voor Marokko. Helemaal nadat ze de vlag van Palestina toonden. Helden!
> 
> Maarr ... eigenlijk was Marokko niet het eerste afrikaanse land dat de halve finale op het WK haalde. Eingelijk was dat Ghana in 2010, ik blijf erbij.


Ghana heeft die wedstrijd gewoon gelijkgespeeld. Ze kregen een mooie kans om te winnen maar die hebben ze verkloot. Niet meer om huilen. Eigen schuld

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Ik ben voor geen enkel land. Voetbal kan mij niks schelen. Dus als marokko wint vind ik dat prima. De beste mag winnen. Met de eer van het land heeft het voor mij niets te maken. Ik had in een *andere topic* ook geschreven dat ik het heel bijzonder vond dat het team van Saoedi Arabi van dat van Argentini had gewonnen. 

Wat ik wel kei-hypocriet vind is dat er hier mensen zijn die ontzettend afgeven op nationalisme en gelijkertijd enorm trots zijn op "hun" land als het voetbal team daarvoor een overwinning behaalt. En dan nog trots zijn op de vlag. Zielig gewoon.

Vraag jezelf wat heb jij gedaan voor je land, dat je zo trots bent op wat anderen voor "jouw" land hebben gedaan? Genetische afkomst is dat het? Ras dus. 

Ik kan oprecht zeggen dat ik niet trots ben op nederland, wat nederland heeft gedaan of op het hebben van de nederlandse nationaliteit. De nederlandse vlag doet mij totaal niets. En ook niet die van Chili. Wat nederland heeft ontwikkeld is niet mijn persoonlijke verdienste. Dus heb ik ook geen recht daar als persoon trots op te zijn.


.

----------

